# Motors & controls jobs



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is a side of the electrical biz that I don't have much experience in, but I'm pretty interested in learning.....so this might be a broad question....

What are all the different fields that deal working directly with motors and control circuits?


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

I work in the energy industry, as for as installs for motors and controls most of the work is contracted now. With that being said we do all the troubleshooting and repairs as well as preventive. Also we will write code in our PLC's to change sequencing and processes. Good luck to whatever field you get into.


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

Industrial automation deals with motors and controls, but it deals with so much more.
Most common are 3 phase induction motors, controled by magnetic starter, or and VFD.
DC motors are less common, controlled by DC drives
Servo motors, controlled by servo controllers are pricey.
Is it what you were asking?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm presently working on an oil refining plant that has about 20 motors (2HP to 125HP), about half of them are on VFDs.

I had to make some modifications to the MCC control scheme in order for the PLC to get the info it needed in the proper format. (dry contact vs. 120AC, etc.)

The VFD buckets needed quite a bit of work to get them compatible with the PLC. 

Minimal engineering on this job, so I had to size the motor feeders. Easy if you know your way around the code. 

A ton of controls and instrumentation. Prolly 100 digital in devices, maybe 30 digital out devices, and about the same amount of analog. 

The PLC drawings appear to be pretty good so far, usually they're not. 

The biggest problem you'll have on any control job is the engineer makes a lot of mistakes. Most engineers won't admit they're wrong. Even if you prove it right to their face. 

Some of the instruments need 24DC power in addition to the signal, this wasn't on any drawings. I've done enough control work by now to know to pull a few extra wires.......

So, once again I looked like a hero, even though I'm not.

Lol.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

123 said:


> Industrial automation deals with motors and controls, but it deals with so much more.
> Most common are 3 phase induction motors, controled by magnetic starter, or and VFD.
> DC motors are less common, controlled by DC drives
> Servo motors, controlled by servo controllers are pricey.
> Is it what you were asking?


....mmm..not quite.

More along the lines of - what types of work (jobs) is out there that deals more with working on motors and controls, than the regular ol hum drum electrical stuff.

Ex. Hvac controls, industrustial maintenance....Most of my experience is in regular electrical work, and this side of our trade intrests me. Im just not knowledgable on all the different types of work that goes in this department. 

Sorta just throwing a bone out there.....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A lot of troubleshooting, tracing and rewriting of schematics.


----------



## 123 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have worked in manufacturing.
There are tons of motors and controls.
But it is only a fraction of what one has to know.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

123 said:


> I have worked in manufacturing.
> There are tons of motors and controls.
> But it is only a fraction of what one has to know.


Yep. We as electricians need to know quite a bit about machinery in general.

Here's an example; a motor O/L trips. Of course, the problem is always with the motor or the power to it. 

But is it really?

A good part of the time, the real problem is with what the motor drives. 

It's really helpful to know enough about machines to be able to identify trouble that's more mechanical than electrical. 

Same thing with controls, especially any type of sensor. Sometimes it is indeed the sensor. Often, it's what the sensor sees or doesn't see. Maybe even how it's aimed.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> ....mmm..not quite.
> 
> More along the lines of - what types of work (jobs) is out there that deals more with working on motors and controls, than the regular ol hum drum electrical stuff.
> 
> ...


I think I get what your asking. Think about any occupancy that requires moving air, liquids or material and there will be motor control circuitry involved. A lot of it is basic electromechanical like older small sewer pumping stations, air compressor setups, or trash compactors for example. You have some motor starters, some push buttons, pressure switches, float switches, etc. Then it gets more complex from there like modern car washes, municipal wells, non-cnc machinery, etc. There it gets more complex with timing and operation sequence, but it is all based off the same principles. So, essentially, the scope of motor control is huge, but with some common sense and electrical theory knowledge, most sparkies can at least get their foot in the door if you know how relays, overloads and the simpler control devices like limit switches, push buttons, limit switches and the like operate. Once you know the basics, then you can learn PLCs, VFDs, and then the sky is the limit!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

micromind said:


> Yep. We as electricians need to know quite a bit about machinery in general.
> 
> Here's an example; a motor O/L trips. Of course, the problem is always with the motor or the power to it.
> 
> ...


No, according to everyone who has an opinion, it's always that the Over Load Relay is not working right or the heaters are too small. "Just dial it up, lets get this thing working again!" 

Just kidding of course, good response. It's true, I too have had to learn a LOT more about machinery than I ever thought I would being in this business. My brother is an ME, I'm an EE. I know more about machinery than he does now, because I have had to troubleshoot machines when "there is an electrical problem" and it fails to work properly. Most of the time the electrical equipment is actually doing its job in preventing a fire or other damage because of some unlrelated mechanical issue. It *rarely* turns out to be an electrical problem in my experience, unless the electrical installation was performed by nincompoops like millwrights who didn't think a proper electrical installation was very important and can be done by trained monkeys.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

If you want to get into motors and controls start studying industrial electronics. Everything in industrial systems have a PLC (Programmable Logic Controllers) these days. Many companies are looking to install or refit systems with them. Understand how VFDs (Variable Frequency Drives) work and how to change their parameters. If you want to look at a specific field dealing with these go into robotics. I can see this field is about to explode in the next decade. Oh, learn some Chinese as well.

All the people I know repairing/installing PLCs and VFDs are turning away work probably in the neighborhood of 1-2 mill in the past year alone.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This type of work is learned on the job. IMO.
Manufacturing is a good example. Some governmental/utility type work also requires instrumentation and control experience.
What little I know in this regard was learned at work and with manufacturers of the equipment I was using at any particular time.
I have trained with many manufactures over the years. Many manufacturers.
This all happened working in a plant.


----------



## Guntrician (Jun 20, 2012)

About anything involving manufacturing. I work at a lumber mill. We have a mix of old and new. Everything is going PLC. Lots of motors and drives. Lots of photo eyes, prox sensors, encoders, limit switches, blah blah. We do all our own construction and installation.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> .....so this might be a broad question...


Ya think? :laughing:

Put your feelers out for subcontract gigs for HVAC control work. Start learning what you can. HVAC work often is good exposure not only to the basics, starters and overloads, interlocks, safeties, but also drives, controllers and networking. Also good experience retrofitting existing systems.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Just keep looking out there I was working in electrical construction as a foreman until 2007 then I found a job in a shipyard. Here i work on welders, motors , PLC's , & electric cranes. There is a job out there to learn new things.


----------



## LogixElectrician84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Industrial Maintenance - PLC's, VFD's, HMI's, Servos, Networks, Terminal Servers, Remote I/O, etc.

HVAC - Pumps, fans, DDC (direct digital control), VFD's, contactors, etc

Maintenance in a large industrial plant (whatever it may be, food plant, manufacturing plant, distribution center, etc) will give you extensive hands on experience with motors and controls. The thing is however, you also have to learn to become a good mechanic because mechanical faults and out of focus photo eyes are often the underlying cause of 90% of all industrial problems.

Here's the ACE technique I use when troubleshooting and it works almost all of the time...

EXAMPLE... 

Why is a motor not turning?

a.) Simple stuff to check first, are any photo eyes out of focus? Overload tripped out, and why did it trip? E-stops pulled? Start button pushed and machine in run state?

b.) Check the mechanical components. Did a chain pop off the sprockets? Did a set screw come loose in the shaft coupling? Is a bearing in the motor locked up?

c.) Check the electro-mechanical equipment next. Keyword "electro-mechanical". A combination of mechanical integrated with electrical. Mechanical is the number one cause of failure, so check the switches, disconnects, and contactors next if the motor overload keeps tripping or the motor is single phasing. Bad contacts, bad switch, etc.

c.) finally, check the electrical equipment. Loose power wire connection, short to ground somewhere, low voltage (brown out), contactor coil open, control wiring loose, etc.

Following the basic procedure of...
a.) simple stuff to check
b.) mechanical inspection
c.) electromechanical inspection
d.) electrical inspection
e.) get out the laptop and check the software
...has not failed me yet!


----------

